# Photos from Velodrome bike show at Bloomer Park



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2012)

Photos from 6-30-2012 track bike and vintage racing bike show and swap meet at Bloomer Park Velodrome in Rochester, Michigan.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/20907025@N07/7476137216/in/set-72157630363832034/lightbox/


----------



## Wcben (Jun 30, 2012)

Love that light blue Pacemaker!


----------



## how (Jun 30, 2012)

I never saw the Velodrome before and it was kewl, but on a whole the entire event sucked.
A waste of time. A couple of Paramounts were nice to see..I spent 5 minutes there and left.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 1, 2012)

*looks like a great place*

ouch five minutes. you didnt even take a run at the track


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 1, 2012)

*velodrome*

im building an early iver track racer. ive never been to a velodrome , i wonder if there is one in cali. i would love to try out my iver on a track like the oldschoolers. that would be sick ..balls to the wall. thanks for posting the pics


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 1, 2012)

*Pics*

Awsome pics! Nice showing of the vintage lightweights .....

                               GMAN
                               EL PRESIDENTE 
                               SKIDKINGS VBC 
                               TACOMA,WN


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 3, 2012)

looneymatthew said:


> im building an early iver track racer. ive never been to a velodrome , i wonder if there is one in cali. i would love to try out my iver on a track like the oldschoolers. that would be sick ..balls to the wall. thanks for posting the pics




Try the Encino Velodrome in the San Fernando Valley or the one in Dominguez Hills.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 6, 2012)

*velodrome*

I'm going.


----------

